# Okaloosa got their first King!



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Okaloosa just posted a pic of their first king of the season, check it out here:

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

yep, I called about two hours ago and heard it was caught by Carl....I wont be throwin a bait until these brown fish stop comin by though..:toast


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Nice picture! We were on the pier yesterday and Spanish were THICK in the mid-afternoon. GREAT to keep hearing Kings being caught nearshore!!  Now, let me go check and see when the "Wind Gods" are going to give us a break - lol!


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Carl caught that fish on a gotcha fishing for spanish with 14 pound test. 3 cobia were caught and about 25 to 30 kings to about 35 pounds were caught in the afternoon.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

holy smokes........... that's AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SonShine Fishing (4/10/2008)*about 25 to 30 kings to about 35 pounds were caught in the afternoon.


Really! I'd say the kings are in!


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *SonShine Fishing (4/10/2008)*Carl caught that fish on a gotcha fishing for spanish with 14 pound test. 3 cobia were caught and about 25 to 30 kings to about 35 pounds were caught in the afternoon.


Wow! That's an awesome trick! :clap I am using 20# Spiderwire Invisi-braid with my gotchas on my jigging pole, I would love to lay into a King that size. I bet Carl was wore out after fighting that fish!


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Carl told me it weighed 22 pounds.


----------

